# Rock n Rolla - One for Brazo



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Watched this last night whilst snowed in, quite enjoyable viewing. It's got the usual Guy Ritchie spiders web of a story line, and a tidy bit of action in it. It's not quite at tight as Snatch, but tight enough a story line to be more than enjoyable.

A decent bit of action after the 30 minute mark, with classic performances from both Gerard Butler (300) and Toby Kebbell (Dead Mans Shoes).

It even brought a couple of laugh out louds out as well.

Worth a watch mate, know you'll like it:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

It was good then


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

My brother watched this in the cinema last year and was banging on about how great it was.

I may have to get it with my next Play order me thinks - didn't know it was out yet though.:thumb:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

got this arriving from lovefilm tomorrow! good to see this then.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Saw this at the cinema, was good to see Mr Ritchie back on form after some crappy films (Revolver!)

Apparently its part one of a trilogy, and 'I'm a man' by the Black Strobes (opening tune) is awesome cranked up very loud!


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Will be picking this up on pay day. Is it available on Blu Ray?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Sounds promising, I've not got over the Revolver disappointment yet!!!!!!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Mine arrived yesterday, saving it for the weekend to watch.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

right to the top of the list now 

you forgot Thandi Newton :argie:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Thandi Newton is very horny in the movie - I enjoyed it, but as said, its a typical Guy Richie film. Wonder if there will be a follow up as hinted.

P.S. the bit with the Russian gansters is funny.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Lloyd71 said:


> Will be picking this up on pay day. Is it available on Blu Ray?


Yep:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks good, think I will have to get this, going stir crazy with this weather.:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> It's not quite at tight as Snatch, but tight enough


Thats a damn good review sir:thumb:

Yep haven't got down to seeing this eyt but will be sure to check it out

PS dare I say you looked 'Danny Dyer' esque in that 'new' photo you put up the other day


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Thats a damn good review sir:thumb:
> 
> Yep haven't got down to seeing this eyt but will be sure to check it out
> 
> PS dare I say you looked 'Danny Dyer' esque in that 'new' photo you put up the other day


I have a theory Steve may find that a little amusing.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Brazo said:


> PS dare I say you looked 'Danny Dyer' esque in that 'new' photo you put up the other day


NWS






And anyone who grew up in the 80's really should watch The Business :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I watched Rock n Rolla a couple of weeks ago, good film, not as good as Snatch or Lock Stock, but still good.


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Saw it on release. One of the better films out last year...good for watching with the guys.


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

jamest said:


> I watched Rock n Rolla a couple of weeks ago, good film, not as good as Snatch or Lock Stock, but still good.


Just finished watching it and i'll have to agree with this, good film but not as awesome as snatch or lock stock. Da ya like dags?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> . It's not quite at tight as Snatch, but tight enough a story line to be more than enjoyable.


Not as good as Snatch or Lock, Stock and 2 smoking barells but stil a good story and movie :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Finally got around to seeing this last night and have to say I was dissapointed, yes it was good but nothing I haven't seen 10 years ago in his earlier films.

This was further hit home tonight when I watched the british film 'Cass', wow was that a great, powerfull and very moving film. Guy Ritchie needs to keep up with the times imo and take a leaf from cass's book and not simply regurgiate old formulas!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Got round to watching it tonight - I am no film connoisseur but enjoyed it, as you say nothing really new about it.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Finally got around to seeing this last night and have to say I was dissapointed, yes it was good but nothing I haven't seen 10 years ago in his earlier films.
> 
> This was further hit home tonight when I watched the british film 'Cass', wow was that a great, powerfull and very moving film. Guy Ritchie needs to keep up with the times imo and take a leaf from cass's book and not simply regurgiate old formulas!


Cass - good film

You should watch Clubbed as well, has a Shane Meadows feel to it :thumb:


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Rock n Rolla drags on... painfully slowly. Watched it a while back and hated it. Watched the other one he did, Revolver - absolute ****. I feel like every Guy Ritchie film is just the same thing over and over again. It was original with Lock Stock, was great when done again in Snatch and then suddenly he is stuck in this routine of producing the same film rehashed.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Saw Snatch again last night, like a fine wine it gets better with age! Some might even say 'Tip Top'


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I bought Rock n Rolla on Blu Ray, the quality was brilliant but the film isn't as good as his previous efforts IMO. It's still a good film overall, very stylishly filmed and a nice story, but it's not a patch on Snatch, Lock Stock etc.

As Brazo said, Snatch seems to get better with time!

Now Death Race on Blu Ray.....what a film! Outstanding quality of picture and the sound is designed to blow your head off, the clarity and depth of the bass is stunning to listen to.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> Now Death Race on Blu Ray.....what a film! Outstanding quality of picture and the sound is designed to blow your head off, the clarity and depth of the bass is stunning to listen to.


Sound and video are good, film was very disappointing for me though. I don't think Statham was the right person to fill the role.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

jamest said:


> Sound and video are good, film was very disappointing for me though. I don't think Statham was the right person to fill the role.


I thought he played the part very well, all his character did was drive cars quickly and beat people to death. Does he ever do anything else? :lol:

I thought the storyline was a bit dodgy but the point of the film was never to have an amazing storyline, it was to watch people get killed in awesome ways in fast cars and explosions.

It definitely satisfied that criteria for me. The bit with the 'Dreadnaught' was simply EPIC in HD :doublesho


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Death race was watchable yes but not one for the hall of fame, Jason Stratham did two good films imo and thats it 

Still he's a very wealthy man


----------

